# SM mountains + insane drivers



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

This Sunday was the worst I've ever seen in terms of insane drivers through the SM mountains. It was like the first warm Sunday of the year brought out every idiot who owns a Lotus or a crotch rocket. On a blind corner of Mulholland up over the golf course some guy on a motorcyle was all the way over the double line in my lane passing a group of motorcyles at about 90 mph and came within about a foot of crashing into me head on despite my being all the way over on my side.

The worst part is in riding probably an average of 2-3 hours a day through the SM mountains the only time I've seen highway patrol presence is for a recovery operation (just this last Tuesday I passed on including recovering body parts and a car that went over the edge on Mulholland and down about 300 feet). 

Has anyone ever complained to highway patrol about the rampant racing through the SM mountains on the weekends? Who gave car racing clubs and weekend motorcyle groups the right to take over these roads and drive like idiots. They are going to take out a group of cyclists sooner or later--I've seen my share of rallying cars slide through corners and guys on motorcyles they can't handle commit to lines through corners that come within inches of taking out cyclists. Anyone else had enough?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Haven't ridden up there since the early '90's, but I've heard it's a lot worse now than then.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I try to be a live and let live person and have no problem with people having some fun with their cars/motorcycles, but it is getting crazy-it's like a nonstop rally course. When packs of 10-15 cars/motorocycles come flying through nearly twice the speed limit and barely keep it under control, its out of hand and reckless.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I haven't been up there much in the past decade or so, but even back in the day, it could be worth your life to ride (or even drive) up there on the weekends. The worst section seemed to be coming downhill from Kanan, heading towards the Rock Store--the tighter the turns, the more these idiots had to push it. I don't see how either LASD or the CHP could do much on more than a temporary basis. Given the number of motorcyclists and drivers using the area, law enforcement would have to commit an impractical number of resources, and the offenders would simply go elsewhere until the heat was off.

...and if law enforcement _does_ take action, I can just hear the whimpering from the bikers/drivers about how their "rights" are being trampled on.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

I love it. It’s a better rush with loud engines wizzin by. I get board by myself.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

There are usually more idiots out there on Sundays. I usually ride up there on Saturdays and never had a problem.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd still rather be on Mulholland Highway than on Ventura Blvd or on Calabasas Road. Or on PCH, for that matter. It's all relative. Southern Cal is a busy place.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

It's not really that bad all in all. I go out there regularly and the experience described above is definitely the exception, not the rule. The last few times I've descended the Cornell grade, (on Sundays) I've not even had anyone pass me.

It _is_ a popular place for motorcycles and cars, and the CHP does make its presence know once in awhile, but I still think it has to be one of the best cycling areas in the country.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

-CM- said:


> It _is_ a popular place for motorcycles and cars, and the CHP does make its presence know once in awhile, but I still think it has to be one of the best cycling areas in the country.


On that I have to agree. Now that I live in the "OC", I miss those roads. The closest we've got is Santiago Canyon and it seems like cyclists get taken out there on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Riding in SoCal*

It's increasingly manic nearly everywhere. Some places I rode routinely twenty five years ago I won't even bother with these days due to the nature of the vehicular traffic. Then again, there are places that I rode back in the day that aren't even _there_ any more. It's a continually evolving list of ride routes that's adjusted as I go along.

One might think that the increasing congestion would imply greater consideration of other folks; not so much in this town. There are a number of reasons that some drivers behave this way, but it's pointless to slog through that mindset (or lack thereof) here. 

The enforcement folks would like to provide more of a presence, but increasingly it's about all they can do to keep up with picking up the pieces afterwards.

I pick my spots and consider the time of day and day of the week. Eg: Many of these routes are considerably more ride-able on weekdays following the morning rush. Realistically, the rider can only act to minimize one’s exposure to the risk that circumstances present. It’s not practical to be an activist when you are in the saddle….


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My friend who is a motorcyclist told me one time he was on his motorcycle and he came across a wreck on the descent by the Rockstore. A motorcyclist cut one of the switchbacks and wound up taking out two cyclists. 

Yeah. It's dangerous out there.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I watched them lift up small bags of bodyparts and a mangled car frame last week that had gone over the edge on Mulholland at the beginning of that descent. I talked to a guy who said every week they scrape someone off the road up there. Last Sunday was the worst I've seen it-the irony is that down on PCH the CHP patrols it intensely and gives out tickets for going 8mph over the limit while up in the hills it's like the wild world of ralllying-seriously strings of Lotus/Ferraris/Porsches/Ducatis are easily doing twice the speed limit. Doesn't seem like it would be that hard to put a patrol or two up there to be visible at least--I'll see if my calls to CHP do anything...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The CHP do take speeding very seriously on those roads. DAMHIKT, but any crossing of the yellow line can result in maximum penalties anywhere in the Santa Monicas.

I'm pretty sure the CHP save up their hours for patrolling weekends on those roads, with extra duty during the summer time. With thhe several mentions in this thread of body parts, imagine what those guys must see on a daily basis. They take it seriously, but can't be everyhere at once.

I've seen CHP stand at the turn out on the Rock Store climb with binoculars. They scope the guys coming up the hill, then just walk out in the street to bag 'em. It's like fishing at Troutdale. 

Although there is a ton of motorcycles out there on Sundays, I'm pretty happy with the behovior of 99% of them. Ok, I wish the Harley guys would get mufflers, but most of them ride sanely. 

JSR


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*Lets do something about it!!*

The Santa Monica's have definently gotten worse since the 90's. Stunt is loaded with motorcycles now and in '97,'98 I rarely saw any.
As a group we can do something though. I intend to call the Malibu sheriffs department and the CHP tomorrow to ask them to start patrolling the mountains for a few week-ends. They do it on Mt. Wilson and they certainly do it on PCH. I work out in Malibu during the week and they certainly have the man power to have speed traps. Recently a sheriff told me that he worries about cyclists on the mountain roads. I have some friends coming to visit from Seattle next week-end and I am concerned they will be turned off by the obnoxious,inconsiderate road racers after I've bragged our local mtns are great!
I guess my bitterness began when I went through the tunnel on Malibu cyn rd and a corvette or ferrari club went through as we were half way in and then GUNNED it. :mad2: 
I almost fell off my bike I was so scared not knowing what it was. Yeah! Laugh now but wait' to see if it happens to you someday. Plus! I rarely go that route so the one lousy time I hit the tunnel...Anyway, collectively maybe we can do something. At least those of us that do care about the safety of all of us. I got this number from a google search.


From area code 818 (Agoura Hills, Calabasas, Chatsworth, Hidden Hills, West Hills, or Westlake Village: please call 818-878-1808 
From area code 310 (Malibu or Topanga): please call 310-456-6652


----------



## GnarleySpoke (Mar 20, 2006)

Try Palomar Mtn sometime (14 mile climb) for a change in Scenery and Mt. Baldy is pretty traffic free once you are up on the ridge line.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Gnarly. I've ridden Baldy and I love it, and I've wanted to give Palomar a go for years. The thing is, the Malibu Hills and Mulholland Hwy are only about ten miles from my door. No need to pack my bike into the car. No need to plan ahead. I just need to navigate my way west -- usually along Burbank Blvd, and then the streets south of Ventura Blvd -- to reach my admittedly slightly tarnished cycling nirvana.


----------



## GnarleySpoke (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool - Palos Verdes, Baldy (go down into town and up to the ski area parking lot) Mt. Wilson (starting from the Rose Bowl) and a circut of Nyes Place, Temple Hills and Park (do all 3) are a few other suggestions for some great suffering!


----------

